#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  All Solution mannuals (Plz Post Here)

## mkhurram79

*Salam/Hellow to all fellows,*



Dear fellows here i am going to start a new thread regarding solutions manuals. As a start up i am going to post a solution manual of 

*Introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

As i have received many private requests for that. I will try to post solution manuals regularly. Others members are also requested if they find solution manual of any useful book, never hesitate to post in this thread.

Thanks and take care of yourself.See More: All Solution mannuals (Plz Post Here)

----------


## sharmeen

*FLUID MECHANICS BY FM WHITE 5th Edition Solution MAnual*
here is the link of fm white fluid mechanics which i found from internet search.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

*Unit Operations of Chemical Engineering, Solutions Manual*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## netspyking

Hi

Tones on Engineering eBooks here , just register and enjoy :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Transport Phenomena, 2nd Edition
by R. Byron Bird 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ink for Solutions to the class 1 and class 2 problems in Transport phenomena Download by R. Byron Bird
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Heat Transfer: A Practical Approach.
by: Yunus A. Cengel 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Transfer: A Practical Approach. Solution Manual ONLY  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Fundamentals of Chemical Reaction Engineering  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fundamentals of Chemical Reaction Engineering - Solutions Manual  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smartsiz

Mr. Khurram u r doing veryy well. 
I need a solution manual of a book named "*Chemical Reaction Engineering*" by Octave Levenspiel 3rd Edition.

----------


## mkhurram79

i will try to find out

----------


## Processor

Dear Khurram,
Nice thread started. Although it is more helpful to students and teachers but yet your effort is very much appreciated.
You have reminded me the time when i used to find these solutions in new as well as old books shops / outlets. I was able to find just two or three only. And height of happiness of the moment, on finding any such solution book, is inexpressible. Talking about around 18 years back when obviously there was no concept of soft books, even access to computers was not available to everyone.
So once again great thanks for helping the young guys.

Please also look into the possibility of sharing actual projects information. FOr example we share published data (like books and codes & standards). Is it possible to share actual documents of projects like P&IDs, or simulation models etc. Some mehtodology or rules can be outlined to keep the sanctity of not disclosing the companies names etc. It will be great help for practicing engineers.

God bless you

Processor

----------


## sharmeen

Processer share a nice idea. so if possible kindly start a new thread on above mentioned topic. Thankyou for your share.
thanx

----------


## mkhurram79

> Dear Khurram,
> Nice thread started. Although it is more helpful to students and teachers but yet your effort is very much appreciated.
> You have reminded me the time when i used to find these solutions in new as well as old books shops / outlets. I was able to find just two or three only. And height of happiness of the moment, on finding any such solution book, is inexpressible. Talking about around 18 years back when obviously there was no concept of soft books, even access to computers was not available to everyone.
> So once again great thanks for helping the young guys.
> 
> Please also look into the possibility of sharing actual projects information. FOr example we share published data (like books and codes & standards). Is it possible to share actual documents of projects like P&IDs, or simulation models etc. Some mehtodology or rules can be outlined to keep the sanctity of not disclosing the companies names etc. It will be great help for practicing engineers.
> 
> God bless you
> 
> Processor



I think you have come up with a great idea. I would like to request all seniors members moderators to share material without disclosing name of organization. Of course i will share some material too. Let me spare some time to compile.

----------


## mkhurram79

Advanced Modern Engineering Mathematics 3rd Edition (Solution Manual)


by Glyn James 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: All Solution mannuals (Plz Post Here)

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Dear Mr. Khurram,

thanks. i will share solution manuals. also i want chemical engineering laboratory manuals for heat transfer, reaction engineering etc.

please help.

----------


## sa12345

mkhurram79,

Thanks for sharing these good books. Really appreciate your effort
My Antivirus software detected a VIRUS inside the file 'Unit Operations of Chemical Engineering, Solutions Manual'. Could you please check?

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Dear Mr. Khurram,

can you please send me laboatory manuals for chemical engg. 
if availble
thanks

----------


## Sharikahamed

can u help me find a book named "Piping Calculations Manual" by Shashi Menon

----------


## nhussain

Great job is in progress

----------


## ipatah

does anyone have geoframe and geofraphix manual? please share with us..

thanks

----------


## akiller

hi mkhurrram
very useful thread... thanx for this
em searching a book named
TRANSPORT PHENOMENA FOR CHEMICAL AND PETROCHEMICAL
BY B.M SURYAVANSHI....
pls help me

----------


## Budiana

thank you haturnuhun

----------


## Budiana

thank you

----------


## Budiana

thank you for sharing

----------


## Budiana

thank you terimakasih

----------


## Budiana

thank you so much

See More: All Solution mannuals (Plz Post Here)

----------


## farkhi89

SOLUTION MANUALS    

The following solution manuals are also uploaded.


1.	[Solutions Manual] [Instructors] Advanced Engineering Mathematics 8Ed - Erwin Kreyszig.pdf
2.	Bird R.B._ et al. Solutions to the class 1 and 2 problems in transport phenomena (Wiley_ 1960)(175s).pdf
3.	Chemical Reaction Engineering Handbook of Solved Problems.pdf
4.	Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 3rd Update Edition 2005 Solution.pdf
5.	Hubbard 3rd edition - Solutions Manual.pdf
6.	Physical_Chemistry_7ed_-_Peter_Atkins_-_Julio_de_Paula_-_instructors_solution_manual.rar
7.	Smith_Vannes_Abbot_Chemical_Engineering_Thermodyna  mics_6th_Edition_Soln_Manual.pdf
8.	solution manual differential equation by erwin krzyeg.rar
9.	Solution manual Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [Frank P.Incropera - David Psolutiipon.pdf
10.	Solutions_to_Unit_Operations_in_Chemical_Engineeri  ng McCabe Smith.rar
11.	Supplementary Problems to Basic Principles and Calculations .pdf



* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## 4439

Hello,
Im looking at the book below,
*TRANSPORT PHENOMENA
TRANSPORT PHENOMENA FOR CHEMICAL AND PETROCHEMICAL
BY B.M. SURYAVANSHI & L.R. DONGRE*
Does anyone have it? Pls help me....
thx

----------


## kritbordin

I am looking for Process Dynamics and Control 2nd Dale E. Sebong , Thomas F. Edgar, Duncan A. Mellichamp solution manual. Could you please share it with me? Here is my e-mail: kritbordin5@hotmail.com in case, it's easier for you to share with me and i'll upload it for others.

----------


## bolaman

> does anyone have geoframe and geofraphix manual? please share with us..
> 
> thanks



I second this request, a geographix or geoframe would be very useful

----------


## toshlak

Does any have both the Ebook and solution manual to Chemical, Biochemical and Engineering thermodynamics by sandler, 4th ed

----------


## mkhurram79

*Latest updates* 

*
PROCESS SYSTEMS ANALYSIS AND CONTROL - DONALD R. COUGHANOWR* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Engineering Design 8th Ed.-Shigley, Mischke & Budynas*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Dear  mkhurram79!
Lot of thanks!
Best regards

----------


## rayito

to follow the spirit of this thread....

EXXON PDC Vol. I

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope this useful thread dont be abandoned

----------


## colourings

thank you mkhurram79

----------


## os12

Dear rayito!
Lot of thanks!

----------


## sparthiban89

halo....can someone find for me the solution manual for transport processes and separation process principles 4th edition(christie john geankoplis)?
tq.

----------


## mbmete

Hi everyone, i need Chemical, Biochemical and Engineering thermodynamics by sandler, 4th ed... do anyone have??

See More: All Solution mannuals (Plz Post Here)

----------


## techeng

[

UOTE=mkhurram79;81417]I think you have come up with a great idea. I would like to request all seniors members moderators to share material without disclosing name of organization. Of course i will share some material too. Let me spare some time to compile.[/QUOTE]

COULD YOU PLS send me the software PDMS along with the manual and tutorials
on my email engrfraz@yahoo.com

----------


## EddyChaar

Hello everyone,

Can someone post:

Fundamentals of Petroleum Refining - solution manual
Advanced Reservoir Engineering - solution manual

Best Regards  :Smile: 

Email: Eddy@Beirut.Com

----------


## tanxx272

Hello People,

I need the solution manual for Fundamentals of Chemical Reaction Engineering by Mark E. Davis and Robert J. Davis

All the previous links posted are broken. So please help me out ! Greatly appreciate it.

----------


## supermanzzz

Dear Mr. Khurram, I would greatly appreciate it as well if you could send me the solutions manual for Mark E Davis' Fundamentals of Chemical Reaction Engineering Solution Manual. The previous link was broken. Thanks!

----------


## samir5101

need medical waste disposal by calvin brunner?

also autocad 3d tutorials video. plz bro provide link

----------


## koniq

hi,
I'm new in this forum, i need this solution manual for transport processes and separation process principles 4th edition(christie john geankoplis). I have to find this solution manual for my lesson, so i need your assistance. Thank you for attention

----------


## engr5

Thanks

----------


## copperonion

Does anyone have the solution manual for Luyben & Luyben Essentials of Process Controls? Thanks in advance!
For more info: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## upil.mbelet

could anyone please upload fekete fast rta 2009 tutorial? please email me : raraz.wardhani@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## purav

Anyone have the design book or Material of ANF & ANFD(agaitator nutsche filter and agaitator nutsche filter & dryer respectively)

----------


## rosenice

Dear all

I am making an engineering books archive which will be availible soon. For the time being please solve my querry.

Using compress we can easily convert files into xml format which can be opened in other softwares.I am using pvelite 2016 v18 SP1 . I want to convert my pvelite file into xml format. Kindly give me way out.Actually I want to open my pvelite model into AMPreva by technosoft which can import xml files.Looking for your expert response.Sincere regards,

----------

